# Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?



## Dachfrosch (5. Sep. 2010)

Miniteichitis ist eine schwere Systemerkrankung, gegen die es bis jetzt keine wirksame Heilmethode gibt. Deswegen ist Vorbeugen auch so wichtig!
Hier nun einige Hinweise, wie sich Teichitis, insbesondere Miniteichitis äußern kann:
Es beginnt oft mit dem Wunsch nach einem leisen Geplätscher. Der Zimmerbrunnen taugt dafür nicht, außerdem schmeißen ihn die Katzen ständig um.
Also wird ein kleiner Balkonbrunnen angelegt:





Es folgen Experimente mit verschiedenen Gefäßen und Sprudlern - immerhin geht es ja immer noch um das Plätschern....




Nachdem die Katzenherrschaften nun auch das letzte Interesse am sprudelnden Quellwasser verlieren, kann man ja eine oder zwei Pflanzen reinsetzen...




oder doch lieber viereckig?




Wenn man jetzt nicht aufpaßt, kann es schnell zu spät sein! Mit rasender Geschwindigkeit schreitet die Teichitis fort, die wassergefüllten Gefäße vermehren sich auf wundersame Weise:




Machmal zeigt Teichitis auch seltsame Auswüchse *kopfschüttel*




Sobald sich der Erkrankte in einem Teichforum anmeldet, ist leider jede Hoffnung auf Heilung aufzugeben, die Krankheit schreitet rasch fort und wird oft nur durch die Beschränktheit des Raumangebots am Weiterwuchern gehindert




und das alles nur wegen einem bißchen Plätschern......


----------



## buddler (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

die sucht nimmt  auch ohne plätschern seinen verhängnisvollen lauf
gruß jörg


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

Einen ähnlichen Krankheitsverlauf kann man auch bei der Schwimmteichermitis und / oder Hauptsacheteichonie erkennen. Gelegentlich treten die verschiedenen Krankheitsbilder auch parallel auf.


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

   super erklärt Suni, und tolle Bilder  !!!! Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass man sich nicht ansteckt *schnellweg*


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass man sich nicht ansteckt *schnellweg*



zu spät ! 

Aber sehr gut erklärt!


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

Christine, ich glaube, so latent infiziert bin ich eh schon, aber klinisch ist noch nix ausgebrochen, Betonung auf NOCH


----------



## buddler (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

glück gehabt!
wenn ich so manchmal durchs leben schreite sehe ich manche dinge im leben schon mit anderen augen.da wird so mancher visualisierte gegenstand gedanklich wieder zweckentfremdet.
wasssssser reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

Ja - so ähnlich geht mir das auch. Huby sagt immer, wenn ich nachdenklich im Garten auf eine ungenutzte oder ungestaltete Ecke schaue, weiß er genau, was dann kommt..

"...Duuuuhu, ich hab da eine Idee..." "Blumen? Nein, wieso Blumen?"


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*



buddler schrieb:


> wenn ich so manchmal durchs leben schreite sehe ich manche dinge im leben schon mit anderen augen.da wird so mancher visualisierte gegenstand gedanklich wieder zweckentfremdet.
> wasssssser reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mir geht es dauernd so - alles wird auf seine Teichtauglichkeit hin betrachtet...


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Einen ähnlichen Krankheitsverlauf kann man auch bei der Schwimmteichermitis und / oder Hauptsacheteichonie erkennen. Gelegentlich treten die verschiedenen Krankheitsbilder auch parallel auf.



OMG! Da hab ich ja Glück, dass ich dafür keinen Platz habe


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

Hallo an alle Infizierten 
...noch hält mich mein Teich auf Trab...
...aber wenn der mal stabil von selbst läuft...

wie lange ist denn die Inkubationszeit?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die schon jetzt ganz genau weiß, wo sich im  Haushalt  Mörtelkübel und Ähnliches finden lässt


----------



## Doris (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Infizierten
> ...noch hält mich mein Teich auf Trab...
> ...aber wenn der mal stabil von selbst läuft...
> 
> ...



Mach einfach mal ein TT und dann gibt es als Geschenk einen Miniteich.... das wars dann 

@elschen
ich weiss auch schon wieder zwei Stellen bei uns im Garten, wo mit Sicherheit noch ein Mini hinpassen könnte


----------



## Piddel (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

Hi an alle Infizierten,

mache diesen netten Thread wieder auf. Finde mich im Teichfieber wieder 

Habe im Mai den kleinen dazu angelegt - Bild von gestern. Der wird wachsen   und im Frühjahr durch eine größere Schale ersetzt - Plan siehe Skizze.

Der Clou an der Geschichte ist, dass dann der kleine an unsere_ Hausterrasse_ rankommen ( zwar leicht außen am Rand, erstmal ) darf !!! - laut meiner Chefin. 

Wenn die kleine Schale erstmal liegt, könnten ja Wachstumshormone eingesetzt werden.


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wie beginnt Miniteichitis?*

unter garantie............nicht die letzten


----------

